# I can't wait!!



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

I know it ain't that bigger deal, but i'm studying acting for my GCSE's this year, because i wan't to persue it in later life, and next wednesday i'm in yet another playhouse (a theatre) production!!! I cannot wait!!! :mrgreen: 

I've been doing them since i was seven, so you know, i've done quite a few (about 5 each year).. and i'm really looking forward to it, i'm only on the stage for like 5 mins *sob*... it's actually an X-FACTOR thing (not really taking the mick, as such...), and theres three catergories, drama, dance and singing and they'll be a winning performance in each and all the winners get a free trip to wherever (totally free of charge), if we win we'll be getting a trip to this top london theatre to meet some actors, watch some productions, etc, it'll be cool. :smile: 

I have to do this drama routine and sing as well (though singing isn't my good point) we had to pick a slushy song to do... so, hell to opera, i chose Areosmith - Don't Want To Miss A Thing. lol! 

Sorry for posting this, just i'm really looking forward to it. Wish me luck. lol


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Good luck "Chazwick", *cough cough* Fish freind.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

*cough cough* Fish Freind?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Baby_Baby said:


> *cough cough* whats goin on?


LOL i'm with babybaby


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

Huh? Why you comparing me to Fish Friend? =S


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

LOL!!!???? can i ask whats goin on?


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

I dunno :S But whatever is going on, Cichlid Man can't spell "friend"


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

Anyone gonna tell us?


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

I think he just fell in. Actually he broke through the ice long ago.


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm not even a guy.
And i'm not walking on thin ice, i think Cichlids comment was a little uncalled for.


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

Pleeeeeeease tell me why you all got bad coughs?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Fish Friend said:


> Pleeeeeeease tell me why you all got bad coughs?


Cause I've been sick for a few days LOL


----------

